

Show HN: Customer support/issue-tracker, control via email/web/CLI  - alance

This is a bit of a re-post, because hey, you know that app that tells you when the best time to post to HN is? Well I don't have that app. I have the opposite of that app. Because I posted just before Sandy hit. Clever me. So now I'm trying again!<p>http://alouy.com<p>Bit of an introduction here:<p>http://alouy.com/blog/introduction.html<p>Alouy does not intend to replace your email, or get in between you and your clients, but to supplement your email conversations, effortlessly keeping the issue tracker in the loop.<p>Also, alouy does lots of stuff.<p>Demo, user/pass: ned
http://baby.alouy.net<p>Sales pitch complete. Please resume your non-alouy-related activities.
======
alance
Clickable:

<http://alouy.com>

<http://alouy.com/blog/introduction.html>

<http://baby.alouy.net> (u/p: ned)

